

MS Docs on Facebook - taylorwc
http://fuse.microsoft.com/projects-docs.html

======
billybob
Yo dawg, I see you like lockin, so I put some lockin in your lockin so you can
be locked in while you're locked in.

Seriously, though - collaborate on documents via Facebook? I don't even load
Facebook at work. It has no work value. It's like if you added Flash games to
Outlook. It just doesn't fit.

I hope this doesn't catch on. I don't want somebody to say "I shared this
crucial document with you via Facebook."

------
sunchild
I'm very puzzled by the connection to Facebook. Why wouldn't Microsoft enable
this kind of collaboration for business users first?

